# Motherboard failure question. Help please!



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I have a Phillips HEPC7501 for which I believe the motherboard has died. 

Spec:

* Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E6750
* 2.66GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 4MB Cache
* Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
* 2048MB RAM Memory
* 500GB Hard Drive
* Dual Layer DVD ReWriter Drive
* 256MB ATI Radeon X1650 Graphics
* Built-in TV Tuner + Remote Control
* 802.11g Wireless Network Ready
* 20" Widescreen AOC TFT Monitor

It turns on for a split second when I push the power button.
(I've replaced the PSU and the same thing happens - still won't start/ turn on).


This is my main question/ what I need advice on:
If I do need to replace the motherboard (very likely), what do I/ can I replace it with? Is it best to go like for like? Do I have to go for an Intel? 
& after I've put a new motherboard in, I'm assuming I'll have to reinstall Windows again and all the hardware?

How do I even test BOTH the motherboard AND the processor?
Do I have to replace both parts?

For those of you in the UK, I'd also be grateful if you could recommend a place where I can get one - I've been told _maplin.co.uk_ is quite good?

I've got a newer laptop already, so I'll be looking to replace it this one with a similar spec motherboard/ processor.

Is it relatively easy to replace?

Lots of questions


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Were there any previous problems or did this happen all of a sudden?
Model & Brand of the PSU's you have tried?
OEM PC's use Mobo's that are made for them and do not always use the standard mounting configurations. Assuming the Mobo is the problem, I usually suggest purchasing a new case also. 
If the Mobo is replaced, you can "usually" do a Repair Install instead of a reformat.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Tyree, my computer turned off by itself a couple of times before it died completely. 
I've only tried one PSU and I can't remember the model/ manufacturer since I returned it after I installed it. Worth trying another one?


Does it matter what motherboard I get then?
I think the motherboard in it at the moment is an 'MSI 7357' 

How can I test whether the processor has stopped working too? or is it likely that I have to replace both?

What's the difference between a Repair Install and a reformat?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't find any good info on your PC. Do you know if the Mobo is ATX (about 12 X 9.6") or mATX (about 9.6 X 9.6")?
A Repair Install will leave all of your data in tact - a reformat is starting all over.
A reformat is preferable.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't seem to find anything on it either...

it's about 9.6 " x 9.6 "

it says MSI in the corner. Printed on the actual motherboard are:
N1996 and G33M MS-7357 Ver1.0

this is what it looks like:











*on a separate note, if you look to the right of the pic, you can see the hard drive was installed vertically, rather than horizontal and parrallel to the floor - is that safe?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/microatx-boards-job,1657-7.html

http://www.comx-computers.co.za/computer-store-specifications.php?products=14158

http://www.directron.com/g33mfi.html

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=132058.0


I don't know what to do with any of that


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo is mATX. You're problem sounds like a power problem. What brand and Model of PSU is in the PC now?
I would want to be totally convinced the Mobo is bad before suggesting you purchase a replacement Mobo and case.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

it's a Chinese one it came with - Delta Electronics. Model: DPS-250AB-16 B
Max Power 250W

I tried installing another PSU with a higher max. wattage but the problem still occurred.
(I returned that PSU to the store afterwards).

How do I test the motherboard?
Will I have to replace the processor too if it is a motherboard fault?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The cpu should still be good, depending on the actual cause of the failure of the motherboard. In any event, I'd assume it's good until proven otherwise.

And as noted above, the power supply should be replaced. It is very likely underpowered and may actually be the cause of the problem and/or the failure.


----------



## Furcifer (Dec 12, 2009)

Well just simply looking at your photo, can you explain why you do not have your hard drive plugged in? I am not sure what type of BIOS you are running, but in the past, I had a computer that would not boot and would shut off if it did not detect a hard drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Furcifer
The OP's problem is in the first post. *It turns on for a split second when I push the power button*


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

It doesn't turn on anymore, the fan just goes round for a second when I push the power button.

The hard drive isn't plugged in because I put a new PSU in, took it out and then put the old back in without connecting to the hard drive.

How do I test the motherboard?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## davew1 (Aug 18, 2010)

powercosmic said:


> Hi, I have a Phillips HEPC7501 for which I believe the motherboard has died.
> 
> Spec:
> 
> ...


Hi there did you solve this problem as i have the same problem:sigh:Cheers Dave


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

davew1 said:


> Hi there did you solve this problem as i have the same problem:sigh:Cheers Dave


Unfortunately, I haven't got round to fixing it. I took it to a computer repair shop and they said it was probably the motherboard/ CPU which had died. (Might be something totally different with yours though - check the power supply unit first).

Wasn't worth the price to get it fixed, so I just got everything off the hard drive using a USB to Sata/ IDE cable and it's been lying in a box ever since. 

Bought a new laptop after, but may try to fix it myself when I have time, as it does have quite a good spec/ hardware.

Won't be buying Phillips again 

Moral of the story - buy an extended warranty.

Let me know if and how you fix it.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

A decent motherboard for that will be fairly inexpensive. as it just looks like a mobo swap


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

shotgn said:


> A decent motherboard for that will be fairly inexpensive. as it just looks like a mobo swap


Problem is, I have no idea how I'd go about doing that...

what do I/ can I replace it with? Is it best to go like for like? 
Do I have to go for an Intel? 
& after I've put a new motherboard in, I'm assuming I'll have to reinstall Windows again and all the hardware?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a quality 550w psu to try in it before buying a m/b

you will need to run a repair or clean install of windows in most cases


----------

